# Paper Jam Problem! :/ (Canon MX410)



## TeamArmageddon

So up until recently my printer was working perfectly, the problem arose shortly after I replaced an empty ink cartridge. For some strange reason the paper consistently jams, with the jam happening near the right side of where the paper is inserted. I attempted to clean the wheels, move any debris from old paper, even reinserting the ink cartridges, nothing works!

To make matters even worse, after constantly trying and failing, randomly I got a page to print, I don't know if this had to do with the placement of the paper? But normally I just place the paper in the purposed area, and let the printer do the rest. Needless to say it was a one time thing, and after that single page, it continued to jam.

Please help with any info you might have, the printer is relatively new, and has virtually no damage to the hardware. I'm extremely close to smashing this pos to peices with a bat, please help me spare the life of a "seemingly" completely fine printer.

I wanted to do this sooo badly!Office Space - Printer Scene (from the movie) - YouTube

thanks a million, 

- TA.


----------



## MrNow

Hi, paper jamming can be a problem. First, is the paper feeding out of the tray? If not, you have no pickup. Check paper condition and make sure paper is placed properly in the tray. If paper is leaving the tray and jamming inside of the machine, look where the leading edge of the paper stops. Is the leading edge of the paper wrinkled or thorn? If yes, look for something in the paper path that is causing it. If paper looks clean and undamaged than most likely a paper sensor is not detecting it.
Look for a sensor flag that is stocked. If not you may need help from a technician.


----------



## C_FRITZ

This is my solution to solve the paper jam message on the Canon MX410. Cut out a piece of cardboard the approximate size of a sheet 8.5 x 11 (no need to be exact), a cereal box or pizza box cardboard is just the right thickness.

Make sure the printer is "OFF" and unplug, empty the paper tray, take the cardboard sheet and line it up in the feeding rollers, push the cardboard through (you will hear a "click" during this process). Look in the out tray, and grab the cardboard and pull it through slowly. Take the cardboard out and look in the out tray for debris. Repeat the process if no debris came out.

I got this from a You Tube upload, did the same thing and a staple came out. The printer works fine now.

Worth the try, and its safe for the printer.


----------



## VFR3000

Hi
This has just happened today on my wife's printer - same one.

*Solution:*
Remove both cartridges.
Remove all three cables attached to the printer (Power/USB/Telephone)

Take all the paper out of the rear tray.
visually look for any thing in there - not easy as it is mostly hidden and out of sight - check anyway.

If you can see nothing do not worry.
Cut up small cardboard (as previously suggested) does NOT have to be A4 - half that size is easier to manage and just as good.

Insert in the paper tray at the back and push it up to the rollers (you will have to guess this but its just out of sight.

Check the image for the purple arrow and move that cog with your left hand and the right holds that card against the rollers, you will feel the card moving - if not then roll cog the other way, a quick look at the cog and small rollers (red arrow) will show you which way to move it..pull the card through .. do this for one side and then the other so that you cover ALL the width of the rollers..

Check as already mentioned in a post, for debris, if none carry on.

*NEXT*
Look again at the red arrow and you will see that there is a spring loaded ARM holding that plastic cover down (two rollers at a time) INSERT a small Flathead screwdriver and rotate it to LIFT the plastic and the rollers clear of the BIG long single roller beneath, any debris or rubbish will be visible then...do this to each set of rollers across the board, three or four of them I remember. AS YOU lift them rotate the cog again so the it turns the top of the BIG roller towards YOU...this will bring out the problem debris.

(You can carefully lever the plastic up to have a look without putting TOO much pressure on the plastic - it takes a bashing)

Lastly, when you have done all the above turn the whole unit on its rear so its drop down tray is upwards and the USB socket is flat on the desk, open the top again if it has not already flown open! and rotate that cog once again this time rearwards so the BIG roller is now rotating away from the front (as if feeding paper back into the feed tray) THIS WILL REMOVE ANY ITEM OR DEBRIS THE LAST ACTION DID NOT.

Remember to manoeve the unit to let anything that does come out have a chance to fall out...before you put it all back down.

Before putting it all back, slide the ink cartridge back and forth manually to ensure no restriction in movement. 
Reload your continuous ink system (what we use - 20 times the ink for the price of the cartridges ) or load your normal cartridges.
Reset it back where it lives on the right.

Connect up the cables you removed and turn on..let it all settle down and then load the paper.

Should all work fine.

Good luck all
Kev
Swansea UK:banghead:


----------

